# Diatom Filter



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

what is your choise ? 
where can i order it online with the best price? 
what is the difference between vortex D-1 and xl? is it worth the 20$ extra?

i would like to have it for special occasions and work with it only a few hours a months


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

My opinion wait 3-4 weeks till the new motors are available on these.
Cheapest place EBAY
Size of tank as well as attachment parts are the differences
You can see them side by side @ http://www.diatomfilters.com
They work awesome for polishing the water

One other note most suppliers are out of them as the manufacturere has been out for 2 months approx waiting for the new motor. They have not begun shipping out the new motors yet to stores.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Another option is the Magnum HOT 350 w/ the micron filter. You can use diatomaceous earth in that filter to do the same job.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

It seems *everyone* and their brother wants or advises a Vortex. I have _no_ idea as to why when the System 1 is _so much easier_ to use and will filter out particles as small as 1 micron. Either they just don't believe the System 1 is truly easier or they don't want to believe it. I would never ever go back to a Vortex after the ease and performance of the System 1.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

I may be wrong but i think the system 1 as well as the whisper diatomagic models have been discontinued. That alone would keep me away from those models due to lack of availablity in the near future for spare parts

Another reason I would stay away from it is you can only run it 4 hours then must let it "cool off" prior to starting it again

I personally liked the whisper when it was available due to simplicity of use


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

aquatic-store.com said:


> I may be wrong but i think the system 1 as well as the whisper diatomagic models have been discontinued. That alone would keep me away from those models due to lack of availablity in the near future for spare parts




```
From: "Angie Henn"
Sent: Tuesday, January 11, 2005 11:15 AM
Subject: RE: System 1 discontinued?

Thank you for your interest in the System 1.  We have not discontinued the
making of the System 1. You should be able to find the accessories for the
System 1 at Foster & Smith.  We have a catalog and some of the accessories
are found there.  As far as the replacement parts, you can order them
through us.  Let us know what you need as far as parts and we make an order
and get back to you with the total.

http://www.aq-products.com
```
http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/system,1/Class//T1/F25+0051+0098/EDP/778/Itemdy00.aspx



> Another reason I would stay away from it is you can only run it 4 hours then must let it "cool off" prior to starting it again


It will completely clear a 100 gallon tank in 2 hours. The cool off period is only 45 minutes per continuous run of 4 hours. Diatom filters slow when filtering VERY dirty water. Due to the design of the System 1, if this happens, all you have to do is turn it off, shake it slightly, and the earth will fall to the bottom. Turn it back on, the earth turns, and full pressure is restored.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

I retract my statement on the possibility of discontinuance of this model.
I It must just me the diatamagic filter that has been discontinued
I did just check tetra / whisper and cannot find a refernece on it
http://www.tetra-fish.com/catalog/category.aspx?id=48


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I second GMOP's recommendation on the Magnum. Add some diatom powder and you have an instant Diatom Filter! I have used the Magnum 350 but prefer the ease of the HOT 250 instead of the Magnum 350. The 250 will clear my 75g of green water overnight when used with diatom powder. Not too bad for around $50.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I have a question. Do you just buy the Diatom powder at a pool supply store? How much do you use in a HOT 250 magnum?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I bought my diatom powder through an online retailer. 4lbs was around $10 I think. It should last quite a long time since I only use 2 ounces at a time. 

I'm not sure if the diatom powder they sell at Pool Supply Stores is safe for the fish or not. I guess diatom powder is diatom powder but I can't say for sure.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Beaware that not all diatom powders are suitable for a diatom filter - for example diatom powder sold in plant stores. Pool filter diatom powders are ok though.

The Vortex can run non stop if needed and will not slow the flow down as the Magnum does. Probably the difference is the more powerful motor of the Vortex.

The Vortex set-up is a pain, but the customer service and parts availability of the company is amazing. When I found my glass housing cracked because of harsh handling I called them and they sent me a new one free of charge and no questions asked, just asked for the address. They are a small business and I personally like to support such businesses: http://www.diatomfilter.com

--Nikolay


----------

